# Antique Case tractor show, Athens, Ontario July 15-17, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Athens Lions Club will be featuring vintage Case tractors at our 26th Annual Farmersville Exhibition July 15,16,17 2005 This is held at the Centennial Park in Athens Ontario Canada.
Anyone interested in displaying or visiting is welome. Please contact Peter Vanderlinden at (613) 924-9339 or Bob Croxall at (613)924-9680.


----------

